# can a 84 300z have dual exhast



## Skylineman88 (Jun 8, 2007)

without a Y pipe???


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably, but you'd have to put heat shields on the passenger side. You'll also have to find a way to block off and remove the crossover pipe that goes across the back of the engine to the driver side. You'll also need heat shields for where the pipe will pass near the passenger side of the gas tank and the passenger side of the spare tire well. I also have my doubts as to whether 2 pipes can fit in the driveshaft tunnel. If you hang the pipes outside the driveshaft tunnel, the Z cars already sit low enough they would probably scrape a lot. You'll need to modify the passenger side exhaust manifold to point downwards. There were a couple other vehicles that had that same engine, the Maxima and the pickup truck from 86 1/2, maybe you can use a manifold from one of those, if they were different.


----------



## Skylineman88 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks anyone know where i would get the heat shileds


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you'd make them. and if you use headers, it would make it much simpler. but then you'd have to run dual cats and dual mufflers.

anything is possible with time and money.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I wasn't aware of any headers for the VG30. Thanks for the info, Z-bum. With true dual exhaust he'd have to use 2 of everything anyway....


----------



## Skylineman88 (Jun 8, 2007)

yeah well that waz the plan jus wanted to know how hard it waz but thank you for the info


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd call it about a 6 on the 1-10 PITA (Pain In The A$$) scale. I've done it before, but not on a Z car. From a performance stand-point, a true dual exhaust is not going to be much better than the way the VG30 was laid out from the factory. And if you're only after it from the aesthetic standpoint, it's almost not worth the trouble. The car still looks OK with only one 3" pipe hanging out the back of it.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

If you are going for the aesthetic look only, hang a dummy pipe out the other side. . . 

If you want the dual setup to have a dual setup, make sure u use a crossover pipe of some sort-- It'll breathe better.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not that it'll breath better, but it retains more low end and will fatten up the midrange a bit. That's why early 90s Mustangs had a crossover pipe as stock equipment.


----------

